

New social music app to find friends, find music - Duorey

Hi Guys,
we are glad to host a giveaway for you. Our great new social music app-Duorey(www.duorey.com) will be launch in couple of days. Now we host a giveaway for all of you who show your attention.<p>Simple Rules:
1 Visit our webpage（www.duorey.com) and sign up our early invitation for beta test!
2 Test our app and give us feedback (via email)<p>Easy, right? We will randomly choose 30 participants who join our app beta test to get the offer by Dec,15 (all winners will be listed in the page)<p>Why Duorey is so great?<p>We usually get music recommendation via apps and billlbords. we try to introduce a new way to make each of us feel sense of participation.<p>In duorey, we can create and share playlist with others who have the same interest. Also, others can easily subscribe and add songs to same playlist. It is a brand-new concept of music mixed with social contact. You will no longer enjoy music alone and realize what you like can be incredibly hot and popular!<p>Who need Duorey?<p>Are you seeking someone who grow up on the band you like? Do you want to share what you like to others? Have no idea where to find songs and want to be recommended some fantastic songs you never heard before? Come to join Duorey!
======
dimnikolov
It looks like a good idea. You guys should hire a copywriter with good
English, though. You're not conveying the idea laconic enough.

------
gogojo
Sounds interesting, definitely gonna check this app out after launch ;)

------
humpt
isn't that what spotify and deezer already do?

------
jackeydong58
sounds good！

